
California Underwater Forests Are Being Eaten by the ‘Cockroaches of the Ocean’ - uptown
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/10/22/climate/kelp-climate-change-california.html
======
DyslexicAtheist
good additional info
[https://twitter.com/KendraWrites/status/1054390556032487424](https://twitter.com/KendraWrites/status/1054390556032487424)

